# Lesertest: NZXT Guardian 921 - Drei Bewerber gesucht



## PCGH_Andreas (13. März 2009)

*Testet und behaltet ein NZXT Guardian 921**!*

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Caseking / NZXT die Chance dazu: 3 PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, das Guardian 921 von NZXT zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen Test des Guardian 921 verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut zum Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

Folgende Komponenten werden von   Caseking für den Lesertest zur Verfügung gestellt:

*3 **Mal NZXT Guardian 921*
Gamer-Gehäuse Guardian 921 von NZXT
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...-X8-Neu-im-PCGH-Testlabor/Eingabegeraet/News/
*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Montag, den 27.4.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## klefreak (20. April 2009)

Meine Teilnahme:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
siehe mein Tagebuch in der Signatur
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
 ich werde mich hüten etwas liebloses abzugeben
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
 ich denke, dass ich weis worauf man bei einem Case achten muss!
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
 siehe Tagebuch
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
 ich versuche lieber Klasse anstelle von Masse zu Fotografieren
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
 ich würde dieses Case auch mit meinem HAF vergleichen !--> auch das Testschema der WaKü Gehäuse aus der PCGHX 0209 würde ich übernehmen, um eine gute Vergleichbarkeit zu erreichen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen



Ich würde mich freuen, das Gehäuse für die Leserschaft der PCGH(X) zu testen.

mfg Klemens


----------



## CHICOLORES (20. April 2009)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

bin ich

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben

mach ich gerne 

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

wer nicht wagt kann nichts gewinnen ^.^

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen

Klar .... EL Diabolo, diverse Lian Li, usw.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Also das solltet ihr wohl eher bewerten. Deutsch hatte ich immer eine 2

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

Eine IXUS liegt bei mir immer greifbar in der nähe, ggfls. hab ich einen Fotografen im Freundeskreis

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

Ist klar

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren 
auf diesem Wege weitere Details

Dito

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht

Würde mich freuen 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

Wenn das Gehäuse gut ist werd ich es auch gar nicht verkaufen wollen.

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 

was für ein Zeitdruck 

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester

*g* kein Kommentar

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

jupp, wird nicht nötig sein

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Ehrensache!

----

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich das Gehäuse antesten dürfte.

Bald bekomm ich wohl meine neuen HardWare Teile und dann würde da schon was abgehn 

Greetz
Chicolores


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (20. April 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Community
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das ich alle gefordeten Bedingungen erfüllen kann.
Gute Digitale Bilder sind auch kein Problem da ich wie in meinem Tagebuch zu sehen neuerdings mit meiner neuen Kammera und Stativ sehr hochwertige Bilder machen kann.
Eine gute "Schreibe" habe ich auch, wie hier zu sehen ist.
Zum Vergleich steht mir ein Lancool K7 welches ich gemoddet habe.
Genügend Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich meiner Meinung nach auch da ich schon Gehäuse von fast jedem bekannten und Namenhaften Hersteller verbaut habe.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen dieses Gehäuse testen zu dürfen, auch um mein Wissen und das anderer Personen des Forums zu erweitern.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Onkelz-Fan94


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

Hallo

So dann möchte ich mich auch einmal um einen Lesertest bewerben.

Zum einen habe ich hier eine ganze Menge an Hardware die nach einen Gehäuse verlangen(verschiedene Boards,mehrere Grakas so das ich das Case auch auf Multigpu tauglichkeit testen kann zum anderen habe ich gerade das Pech(Glück) das ich einen Meniskus Schaden habe und ich zwangsläufig viel Zeit habe.

Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich natürlich einverstanden und würde mich freuen wenn ich den Test für euch durchführen dürfte.

Mfg True Monkey


----------



## Incubali (20. April 2009)

Ich würde gerne meinen alten Rechner, welcher ein einem alten hässlichen Aquado-Gehäuse steckt,
etwas auf aufpollieren und die CPU gleichzeitig mit einer Wakü versehen (mit 240er Radi) welcher hoffentlich genügend Platz im neuen Gehäuse bieten würde  Zudem das Guardin Case ja eine Blick auf die Innereien gestattet würde sich dies anbieten.

Dabei würde das Case gleichzeitig auch auf Wakü-Tauglichkeit und Platzreserven getestet werden.

Erfahrung im Case Bereich habe ich. Bin selbst Modder und es wäre nicht eins meiner Ersten^^

Viel Glück den anderen Bewerbern.

Gruß Incu


----------



## philipp-dahmer (20. April 2009)

Es steht mal wieder ein Lesertest an, und natürlich möchte ich mich für diesen bewerben (wer würde es nicht). Die Anforderung erfülle ich natürlich vollkommen, ich habe auch nicht vor irgendwo anders meine Bericht zu veröffentlichen, als bei der besten Computertzeitschrift der Welt . Ich will euch ja unterstützen, und nicht untergraben! Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und gehe in die elfte Klasse am Gymnasium. Seit ca. 7 Jahren bin ich nun schon PC begeistert und schraube an jedem Rechner rum, damit wirklich die ganze Leistung aus dem System herraus geholt wird. Ich mache dies sogar schon gewerblich. Hierbei haben mich meine Eltern stark unterstüzt, damit ich im März 2008 Gewerbe anmelden konnte. Seitdem repariere ich jeden Rechner, der es nötig hat, oder ich richte ganze Netzwerke ein und betreue diese. Also denke ich, dass ich genügend Erfahrung und wissen für diesen Job mitbringe.


----------



## david16 (20. April 2009)

Hallo PCGHX,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921.
Ich würde das Gehäuse mit meiner Hardware (Q9550, gtx280, x38-ds4)
testen und dabei mit meinem momentanen Gehäuse (Soprano Vx) und den Gehäuse eines ALDI/MEDION PCs anno 1998 vergleichen.
MfG 
david16


----------



## sandmann4u (20. April 2009)

Ja, ich möchte mich auch bewerben. Ich denke ich weiß wo man bei einem Gehäuse drauf achten muss -auf ein ordentliches Design ^^.
Viel wichtiger sind jedoch Probleme wie die Geräumigkeit, das Gewicht, Stabilität, Belüftung, Zugänglichkeit diverser Komponenten,...
Ich habe mir also schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht. Eine ordentliche Digitalkamera ist vorhanden.
Vielleicht reicht es ja diesmal...


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

*Hallo liebe Redaktion!*

Auch ich möchte mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen und meine Erfahrungen mit dem Umgang, dem Umbau, der Inbetriebnahme und natürlich vorwiegend dem Betrieb des Gehäuses in einem gut strukturierten, nicht zu kurzem und mit vielen Fotos versehenem Bericht darstellen.

Ich beschäftige mich viel mit Gehäusen und Casemodding, die entsprechenden Threads im Forum verfolge ich stets mit . Insofern weiß ich, wo die Knackpunkte liegen und was ein wirklich gutes Gehäuse auszeichnet. Insbesondere werde ich mein Augenmerk auf folgendes legen:

-Verarbeitung des Gehäuses
xx->> Äußerer Eindruck
xx->> Mainboardschlitten, Einbauschächte, Festplattenkäfige, Lackierung, Einfacher Einbau?, gut durchdacht? etc..
- Die vorgesehene Kühlung (ist sie sinnvoll? , wie sind die Temperaturen im Vergleich? , Lautstärke der Lüfter, Erweiterbarkeit (z.B. Lüfter), Flexibilität usw...
- Die Geräuschentwicklung der Lüfter und des kompletten Gehäuses (offen und geschlossen)
- Die Benutzerfreundlichkeit Lüfter regelbar? - Min./Max. Lautstärke? Einfache Lösungen für die Befestigung von Laufwerken, Frontseite des Gehäuses etc...
- Montage und Einbau aller Hardware und die Erweiterung, Lüfter, Netzteile und alle andere HW liegt bereit - siehe weiter unten
- Der Lieferumfang / Das Zubehör - sehr wichtiger Punkt
- Das Design und Möglichkeiten für Modding im Gehäuse
- Reinigungsmöglichkeiten
- Vorrichtungen bezüglich Kabelmanagement

Für das Testen stehen bei mir viele Dinge bereit, ein S775-System wartet darauf, ein schönes Zuhause zu testen .
Weiterhin habe ich unzählige Festplatten, 2 Netzteile, 3 Laufwerke für CD/DVD, einige (8?) 120mm-Lüfter und viele andere HW zum Testen .
Eine Vollbestückung der Festplattenkäfige und der Laufwerksschächte wäre also realisierbar.

Neben meiner Erfahrung entsrpechen meine Formulierung und mein Sprachniveau auch euren Anforderungen, ich bin im Falle eines Tests stets um Verständlichkeit und einfaches Lesen bemüht.
Denn "je leichter ein Test zu lesen ist, desto schwieriger wurde er geschrieben."

Abschließend möchte ich feststellen, dass mir das Testen und Schreiben für PCGH(X) Spaß macht und ich nicht nur darauf aus bin, ein 90€ - Gehäuse mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen. Beim Testen werde keinen Wunsch der Community offen lassen, sofern es mir möglich ist.

Für einen ersten Eindruck sollte dies erstmal reichen, für weitere Rückfragen (auch während des Tests, falls ihr mich auswählt) stehe ich gerne bereit.


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. April 2009)

_Moin Moin,
Der alte Lesertest ist fertig und es ist Zeit für einen Neuen 
Hiermit bewerbe ich, ModdingfreaX, mich also wieder einmal für einen Lesertest. In diesem Falle der eines NZXT Guardian 921 Gehäuses. Warum ich mich bewerbe? Weil ich erstens unheimlich viel Spaß am Lesertest schreiben habe, ein aktives Mitglied des PCGHX Forums bin und ein neues Gehäuse brauche, da ich derzeit noch auf meinem MicroATX Scaleo J sitze und dieses langsam ausgedient hat. __Wie man an meinen vorigen Lesertests erkennen kann, bin ich der Mann den sie suchen. _
_Was ich testen will?
- Gehäusekonstruktion (Stabilität, Aufbau etc.), Lautstärke, Kühlung, Kompatiblität mit extremer Hardware, Alltags-Test uvm._

*
Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
_Schon lange mit Spaß bei der Sache _
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
_Das werde ich wie immer mit Freude machen!_
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
_Das wird er sicher nicht._
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
_3 Jahre Eigen- und Fremdmodding von Gehäusen und somit Erfahrung worauf es bei einem Gehäuse ankommt sowie Hardwarebegeisterung im groben sind bei mir vorhanden._
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Die habe ich!
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
_Meine Sony DSC-W130 steht wie immer bereit._
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
_Ok._
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
_Verstanden._
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
_Das klingt fantastisch. _
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
_Sonst kann man sie ja nicht testen. _
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
_Auch verstanden._
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
_Super Einnahmequelle _
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Bin nur bei PCGHX aktiv online, deswegen werde ich davon nicht gebrauchen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
_All right!_


----------



## totovo (20. April 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH(x) Redaktion,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921.
Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und bringe viel Erfahrung mit.
Den Lesertest im PCGHx-Forum würde ich sehr sorgfältig und gewissenhaft angehen, wie alle Aufgaben die mir gestellt werden.
Ich bin auch bereit jede freie Minute in diesen Test zu investieren!
Ich habe jederzeit eine Digicam von Samsung zur verfügung und habe 
Zugang zu einer digitalen Spiegelreflex-Camera.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr euch für mich entscheiden könntet.

mfg
Totovo


----------



## KaIlAbAm (20. April 2009)

*Hi Pcgh Crew
*Ich bin zwar recht neu hier, hab aber dennoch schon sehr viel im Forum gelesen.
Ich wollte schon immer mal einen Bericht schreiben wusste aber noch nicht worüber, 
denn in letzter Zeit ist nicht viel Aufregendes an, in und mit meinem Pc passiert. 
Diesen würde ich mit der Spiegelreflexkamera meines Vaters und viel Sorgfalt anfertigen. 
Außerdem habe ich noch einen altes Aldi Case ( schäm), weswegen das Nzxt Guardian 921 besonders passend käme.
Wenn ich eines der Cases bekäme, 
würde ich anstatt meines boxed Kühlers  (SCHÄM) noch einen Scythe Mugen 2 holen und ihn zusätzlich testen.
Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle, da ich schon an jeglichen Pc's meiner 
Freunde, Bekannten und Verwandten herumgewerkelt habe(meist erfolgreich).
Ich wünsche auch den anderen Bewerbern viel Glück und hoffe dennoch, dass ich einer der drei Glücklichen werde

MfG KaIlAbAm


----------



## Jas0n (20. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde auch gern mal einen Lesertest verfassen. 

Einen Gehäusetest ist sogar derzeit sehr passend, da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse bin. Ich könnte umfangreiche Tests machen, dank drei vorhandenen Gehäusen.

1x ella Midi Tower (stabil, groß, 5Jahre alt, leider Front kaputt gegangen)
1x Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy
1x Commodore Gaming Case (Eines von DREI! mit EA Masters Lackierung  )

Was kann man denn alles testen?

Dank vielen vorhanden Kühlern, kann man die Kompatibilität prüfen, zB zu einem Xigmatek Achilles oder ner Titan Vanessa. Lautstärke, Aussehen, alles sachen die Geschmackssache sind. Mit meinen ganzen Gehäusen kann ich von schlicht bis auffallend alles vergleichen.

Als Schreiberling hab ich vorallem bei Clans als Newsschreiber Erfahrung sammeln können. Einen Hardwarebericht zu schreiben ist demnach eine Herausforderung. 

Und weil es das Schicksal so will hab ich in den nächsten Wochen sogar ne Menge Zeit für so einen Test. 

MfG

Jas0n


----------



## Fighter3 (20. April 2009)

Hi,

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben und aktzeptiere/erfülle alle Anforderungen.
Ich will schon seit längerem mein System zum schweigen bringen und dass wäre dafür der perfekte Anlaß! In dem Case würde ich das System aus meiner Signatur verbauen und für die Fotos würden meine Casio Exilim EX-Z80 herhalten. 
Besondere Aspekte des Tests:
-Veränderung der Lautstärke/Temperatur im Vergleich zum No-name Case
-Kompatibilität
-Schwierigkeiten beim Einbau / auch für Anfänger geeignet?
-Verschiedene Luftströme testen


Über ein Testexemplar würde ich mich sehr freuen!
MFG
Fighter3


----------



## Knexi (20. April 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921. Ich würde mich sehr freuen mein NZXT Alpha mit dem NZXT Guardian 921 vergleichen zu  dürfen. Ich erfülle die Teilnahmebedingungen und werde versuchen den Lesertest möglichst penibel und ausführlich zu gestalten.

Ich bedanke mich hiermit im vorraus und mit freudlichen Grüßen Knexi


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (20. April 2009)

Ich will das NZXT GUardian 921 testen, weil ich 
a) ein neues Case suche
b)auch mal einen Lesertest scheiben will
c) von vielen Lesertests begeistert bin und war und die der Community gern zurückgeben will
d) grad viel Freizeit zum testen hab


Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
Bin ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
Kein Problem
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Hatte ich nicht vor
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
Besitz ich
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Schreib für ne Schülerzeitung
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Freizeifotograf
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
Habe ich nicht vor
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
Genug Zeit vohanden, also kein Problem
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
Find ich toll
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Wüsst nicht warum


----------



## Nobbis (20. April 2009)

Ich wär gern dabei, wenn ich auch eher ein Modder bin, als ein ModTowerKäufer. 

Ich habe verschiedenste HW zum einbauen und mittelmäßig empfindliche Ohren. 

Ich prüfe kritisch also wird von mir kein bla bla zu hören sein, es sei denn, es ist wirklich gerechtfertigt.

Mfg


----------



## Lockdown (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch beim Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921 bewerben.

Bilder werden mit einer Panasonic DMC-TZ5-K gemacht.
Auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kann ich das Gehäuse mit einem Q9550 (@CNPS 9700LED) auf 4 GHz oder einen um ~90% (3.6 GHz) übertakteten E6300 (@XP-120).
Dazu eine Geforce 8800 GT (evtl habe ich auch 2 zur Verfügung) nebst eine GTX 280 - für reichlich Hitze ist also gesorgt.
3 Festplatten und ein Übergroßes Netzteil aus der BeQuiet Dark Power pro Serie tun ihr Übriges.
Eines der beiden TestSysteme steckt in einem Sharkoon Rebel 9 (Value Edition), das andere in einem 5 Jahre alten 0815 Gehäuse, dass ich damals bei EBay erstand und in keiner Relation zur verbauten Hardware mehr steht.
Das ist letztendlich auch der Grund für die Bewerbung hier 
Allerdings würde auch die Hardware im Rebel9 nach einem neuen, größeren Gehäuse verlangen.
Zu sehen hier
*Ich bitte das Kabelmanagemanent etc zu entschuldigen, aber bei der Menge an verbauten Komponenten kriegt man das beim besten Willen nicht besser hin*



Checkliste : 


Spoiler



- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
   - Seit 2 Jahren
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
   - Kein Problem
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
   - Sollte nicht vorkommen 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
   - Ist vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
   - Vorhanden
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
   - Es stehen 2 aktuelle Digicams am Start
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
   - Aktzeptiert
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
   - Aktzeptiert
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
   - Aktzeptiert
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
   - Ich denk nichtmal dran
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
   - Aktzeptiert
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
   - Aktzeptiert - Danke
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
   - Aktzeptiert
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
   - Aktzeptiert


----------



## Fraggi (20. April 2009)

Grüsse nach Fürth,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest des NZXT bewerben, da mein altes Chieftec quietscht und surrt 

Das Design des Towers spricht mich an, leider sieht man im Innenraum (wieder) nur diesen hässlichen Grauton. Falls ihr mich für den Test auswählt, würde ich dem Innenraum als erstes einen Anstrich verpassen. 

Wenn ich in den Genuss komme, das Gehäuse zu Testen, bekommt ihr ein ausführliches Review, sowie einen Vergleich zur Referenz (Lian Li).

Falls euch eine 8MP Digi Cam reicht, erfülle ich auch die von euch gestellten Anforderungen.

Beste Grüsse
Patrick


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. April 2009)

Hi PCGH´ler,

Mal wieder gibt es einen Lesertest. Für diesen will ich mich natürlich bewerben, insbesondere Gehäuse repräsentieren den Rechner. Es gibt dem ,,Arbeitstier" Persönlichkeit. Also insgesamt gesehen ein wichtiges Medium, wo man nicht sparen sollte.

Nun zu mir: Ich verfüge über eine gute Schreibweise, bin fähig, verschiedene Sätze konstruktiv miteinander zu kombinieren. Eine gute Kamera (Nicht meine Handycam ) steht jederzeit zur Verfügung. Ich besitze reichhaltige Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen, ich beäuge jedes kleine Detail kritisch, aber objektiv - ein markenbezogenes Review fällt also flach. Zurzeit besitze ich ein Raidmax Sagitta - ein Gehäuse mit guter Optik aber ohne passende Details. Bespiel?? Grafikkarten über 23 cm passen nicht, das Innenleben ist pures Blech, allgemein ist die Verarbeitung schwach. Deswegen wäre ich zu gern Tester, um von meinen Erfahrungen zu berichten.

Um euch von meinen Fähigkeiten zu überzeugen, bitte ich Euch, das Review des Motiv 6 und der ASUS Xonar zu lesen, welche hoffentlich mein Engagement verdeutlichen


----------



## sebtb (20. April 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team.

Ich würde mich freuen bei diesem Test dabei zu sein. 
Zur Zeit habe ich ein schon recht gutes Coolermaster CM 690. Dieses ist im BTX Design gebaut und hatte da so einige Probleme aber auch Positives zu verzeichenen gegenüber diesem Gehäuse Design von NZXT.

Ich würde meine Hardware verbauen die in der Signatur steht. 
Sehr interessieren würde mich, wie es sich mit den Temperaturen im Inneren verhält, da das 790GX Board und der übertaktete AMD gut einheizen. Zudem bin ich gespannt auf die Lautstärke der verbauten Lüfter.

Natürlich würde ich auf das Design zu sprechen kommen, da es gegenüber dem schlichten CM 690 doch sehr auffällt.

Ich hätte eine digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera zu Händen, sowie eine HD Kamera. Eventuell könnte man Videos aufnehmen zu Demozwecken für die Lautstärke der vorinstallierten Lüfter.

Würde mich freuen, wenns mich trifft 

mit freundlichem 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. 
Als Vergleich habe ich momentan ein Hiper Osiris bei mir, welches mich wegen diverser Kleinigkeiten stört und ich deswegen Ersatz suche. Außerdem wäre ich dann nicht mehr auf einen Neubau (quasi offener Teststand) aus Altmaterial (Uraltgehäuse, Klopapierrollen etc.) angewiesen 

Gerne würde ich hier den Einbau, Lautstärke, Qualität der PCIe-Blenden, Anordnung der Frontanschlüße etc. mit besagtem Osiris vergleichen.
Unter Umständen könnte ich dann noch ein weiteres, altes Alu-Gehäuse mit in den Vergleich nehmen. 

MFG,
Kreisverkehr


----------



## Smilerr (20. April 2009)

Das PCGH Team sucht 3 Tester.
Einen habt ihr gefunden - mich. 

Wenn ihr mich nehmt, habt ihr einen Kandidaten der eure Vorraussetzungen vollstens erfüllt. Selbstverständlich steht verschiedene Hardware zum testen, sowie mit dem Antec 1200 ein gutes Vergleichsgehäuse bereit. Würde mich freuen nach der Roccat Kone nun auch einen Tower für euch testen zu dürfen.

LG und einen schönen sonnigen Spätnachmittag

René


----------



## bad1403 (20. April 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team...

Ich möchte bloss auf einen schreibfehler hinweisen, denn eigentlich werden nur 2 Teilnehmer gesucht.
 Einen gibt es ja bereits... mich!!!


Habe mein Aerocool Extreme Engine 3t langsam satt. da bietet sich ein Umzug i ein neues gearde so an. Vorallem dann wenn ich noch darüber mit hilfe meine 10,1 meg Cam sowie detaliertem Tagebuch darüber berichte. 

Also worauf noch warten her damit !!


----------



## der_flamur (20. April 2009)

So mein 3. Versuch.
Ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben für diesen Test, da ich auch alle Vorraussetzungen einhalte/habe.
U.a. würde ich dieses Gehäuse in Kategorie Kühlleistung, Ausstattung, Platz und gerne auch ein Preis/Leistungsverhälnis abgeben.

Ich bin gerne bereit, dieses Gehäuse zu testen, da ich so einige Systemkompotenten hier habe (PII, Athlon 64x2, Duron (ist alt aber Test ist Test), Core 2 Quad) und diese Systeme sind hier zuhause verwurzelt.

Ich bin auch gerne bereit, dieses Gehäuse zu behalten.

Ich würde mich sehr danken, wenn ich einer der Auserwählten bin. (Es würde mein 1. Lesertest sein also das Testprotokoll könnte nicht umbedingt das Beste werden aber jeder soll ja mal eine Chance haben)


----------



## drchrissi (20. April 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des
Gamer-Gehäuse Guardian 921 von NZXT 

Ich würde gerne das Gehäuse Testen weil es bestimmt ne menge spass macht vorallendingen weil es was anderes wäre als wenn man sich das Gehäuse selbst kauft. Den so würde man die Teile nur einbauen und gut ausehen lassen so aber wird der Horizont erweitert in dem man nach Schwachstellen sucht bzw. stärken, und eine Stärke ist ja jetzt schön klar zu erkennen 
>>>  Super Design 

Naja würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich es testen dürfte, und wenn nicht dann versuche ichs halt beim nächsten Lesertest


----------



## Jami (20. April 2009)

Heute mal kurz und bündig:
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest. Ich erfülle alle oben genannten Anforderungen, und bringe sehr viel Engagement mit. Ich liebäugele schon seit Längerem mit verschiedensten Gehäusen, bisher fehlte aber ganz klar derImpuls zu Tat zu schreiten. Da ich unter dem Namen NZXT bisher nur qualitativ minderwertigen Plastikhumbug kennengelernt habe, bin ich sehr an diesem Gehäuse interessiert und lasse mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil meiner "Anschuldigungen" überzeugen. 

Mit bestem Gruß
Jami


----------



## patrickstolz (20. April 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester des NZXT Guardian 921 Gehäuse. Da ich bei einem Computerhersteller arbeite und schon öfters dieses Gehäuse verbaut habe, sprich schon so einige positive sowieso negative Erfahrungen und Eindrücke bekommen habe, würd ich gerne für euch das Gehäuse ausgiebig testen und einen Test schreiben. Ich habe durch die Arbeits bereits viel Erfahrung mit vielen verschiedenen Gehäusen und Komponenten gesammelt. Dadurch kann ich gute Vergleiche mit anderen Gehäusen (natürlich ohne diese zu erwähnen) machen und die Stärken und Schwächen in den Test einbringen.

Ich würd mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mich als Tester auswählen würdet


----------



## daniel69 (20. April 2009)

Hi, ich würde mich auch gern für den Lesertest des Gehäuses bewerben.
Alle Anforderungen werden von meiner Seite aus erfüllt. 
Zur Zeit besitze ich ein S. 939 System, was in einem 3R-Systems Gehäuse verbaut ist und leider nicht allzu viel von der Verarbeitung und dem Aufbau taugt.
Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden würde und einen Testbericht abliefern darf.

MfG


----------



## stinnux (20. April 2009)

Sieht ja mal schick aus, das Gehäuse.

Doch ob die Technik hält was die Optik verspricht würde ich gerne selbst testen. 

Das Gehäuse würde ich gerne einem Härtetest unterziehen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Turbokiffer (20. April 2009)

Hi,Würde mich auch gerne zum testen bewerben. 
Derzeit habe ich meine Hardware in ein Coolermaster Centurion 5 reingequetscht und trotz eines NT's ohne Kabelmanagement (Corsair V450W) das ganze so verkabeln können, dass die Temperaturen noch relativ human sind 
Habe schon an vielen Gehäusen rumgeschraubt (Vom Media-Markt OEM µATX-Schrott, über Big-Tower und diverse Midi-Tower) und da ich demnächst auf die Dragon-Plattform von AMD umsattle, darf ich dann auch wieder ran.
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:*


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein


Bin ich neuerdings (Allerdings nicht nur wegen des Tests )


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben


Damit hab ich kein Problem. Außer meine Ohren mit der klappernden G15 vielleicht^^


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.


Naja Lieblos ist relativ, aber da ich mich mal ganz auf meine Kreativität verlasse, denke ich, dass ich kein "Liebloser" Tester wäre 


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen


Habe schon vom Big-Tower bis zum µATX-Case schon an allem möglichem rum gefummelt und ein- bzw. umgebaut


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


Hier will ich mal auf meine 2 in Deutsch aufmerksam machen  (Bitte jetzt nicht ganz so Ernst nehmen^^)


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen


Absolut 0 Problem *An meine 1000000000 Urlaubsfotos denk* 


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen


Von wem auch sonst 


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> - Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
> - Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
> - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
> - Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
> ...


Ich denke auch das wird sich Problemlos vereinbaren lassen 


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Montag, den 27.4.
> Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


Danke 

So das wars dann mal 
LG


----------



## jokergermany (20. April 2009)

Würde das Gehäuse gerne testen, weil ich mir demnächst eigentlich sowieso das NZXT Tempest kaufen wollte, von welchem ich begeistert bin.

Mal schauen, bei dem Design bin ich eher mal Skeptisch, aber das innere zählt. 

Mal schauen, es scheint ja schonmal keine nervigen Frontblenden wie das Sharkoon Rebl 9 zu haben, das ist ja schonmal ein Vorteil.

Alle Kriterien werden von mir selbstverständlich erfüllt


----------



## herde (20. April 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne das NZXT Guardian 921 testen!! Ich könnte es z.b. mit einem Stacker 831 vergleichen!!


----------



## Monolize (20. April 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Lesertest und hoffe doch sehr genommen zu werden.

Alle Vorraussetzungen werden erfüllt und ich werde mir Mühe geben den Test liebevoll zu Gestalten.

greez
Lucas aka Monolize


----------



## Mufflon (20. April 2009)

*Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion*

Hiermit möchte ich mich bewerben für den Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das ich alle gefordeten Bedingungen erfülle.
Gute digitale Bilder sind auch kein Problem, da ich eine sehr gute Digitalkamera von Canon besitze.
Eine gute "Schreibe" habe ich auch, wie hier zu sehen ist.
Als Vergleichsgeräte kann ich 2 Noname-Tower und ein Soprano einbringen.

Hardwaretechnisch steht mir auch einiges zur Auswahl, da ich ein gute 
Verbindung zu dem Computerfachgeschäft meines Vertrauens besitze und mir somit verschieden Komponenten ausleihen oder gleich vor Ort testen könnte.
.IHR-MEDIA-MANN 08468 Reichenbach Am Graben 09 Tel: 03765-21366 

Genügend Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich deshalb meiner Meinung.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen dieses Gehäuse testen zu dürfen.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

_Mufflon_


----------



## dirtyoetker (20. April 2009)

Das ist doch mal was,

ich probiere es auch mal

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich als Tester für diese Gehäuse. Die AGB´s stimme ich in allen Punkten zu.

Habe vor 9 Jahren mein ersten PC zusammen gebaut von einem Sky-Tower bis Miditower habe ich einiges durch, wieviele kann ich nicht sagen. Mein erster Selbstbau PC war ein Intel Pentium MMX 166MHz.

Habe zwar noch nie so ein Test gemacht. Aber mühe geben werde ich mir trotzdem.

Lg


----------



## Racecore (20. April 2009)

Ola PCGHX-Amigos,
entschuldigt bitte das ich mir die Idee geklaut hab finde sie sehr gut. Aber nun zu meiner Bewerbung

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

Sind wir das nicht alle?!

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben

So sei es

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

Isch liebe euch alle

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen

Besitze ein Silverstone Gehäuse und hatte davor ein Chieftec und ein Lian-Li, wollte mir ehrlich gesagt demnächst wieder ein Lian-Li zulegen

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Das sollte selbstverständlich sein, habe ausserdem einen Journalisten zum Freund und einen Deutschlehrer zum Nachbarn

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

Habe einen Freund mit einer Canon Spiegelreflex den ich dafür Zwangsrekrutiere

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

Okay

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details

Erwarte sehnlichst eure Antwort

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht

Würde mich freuen wenn ich auch dabei wär, Juhu ich werd ein Star

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

Brauch sowieso ein neues Gehäuse da mein Silverstone restlos voll ist

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.

Euer wünsch ist mir Befehl

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester

Juhu

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

Wenn dann nur hier

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Hab keinen Rechtschutz


Abschliesend würde ich mich natürlich auch sehr freuen wenn ich einer der drei Auserwählten bin. Werde mir demnächst ein neues Mainboard (warte noch auf den neuen Nvidia Chipsatz für AM3) und eine neue CPU+Kühler zulegen.


Liebe Grüsse aus dem schönen Bavaria Mike


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2009)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich zu einem Test des Gehäuses bewerben.

Ich habe bereits Erfahrung im Bereich von Gehäusen durch einen Casemod und den Umbau von diversen Gehäusen, welche ich auch bereits hier im Forum mit anderen teilte. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...leitung-folding-home-gehaeuse.html#post650611

Natürlich würde mir der Test sehr viel Freude bereiten, da ich so die Möglichkeit hätte, einen Vergleich zu meinem Casemod und meinem Thermaltake Swing RS Bigtower zu ziehen.
Besonders interessant fände ich den Test in Bezug auf die Temperaturentwicklung, da ich ein Quadcore-(AMD PhenomII 940 Black), zwei Dualcore-(AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black, AMD Athlon X2 5000 Black), ein Crossfire-(2xATi 4850)und ein SLI-System(2x8800gt) parallel betreibe.
Natürlich bedeutet dies einen ständigen Gehäusemangel...
Da ich meine Systeme im 24/7 Betrieb laufen lasse, lege ich besonders großen Wert auf Leistung gepaart mit Silentbetrieb.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich alle Voraussetzengungen erfülle.

Weiterhin hoffe ich Ihr Interesse mit meiner Bewerbung geweckt zu haben.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

auch ich will mich zum Testen des Gehäuses bewerben.

Die gestellten Erfordernisse bringe ich mit.

Mein Testumfang wären Ausstattung, Bedienfreundlichkeit, Lautstärke und Temperaturen der Komponenten im offenem und geschlossenem Zustand

Gruß...


----------



## dmx633 (20. April 2009)

Hy zusammen!

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
+ Bin ich 

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
+ Ist überhaupt kein Problem 

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
+ Er wird bestimmt nicht lieblos ausfallen, da ich ja die Ehre hätte etwas zu testen 

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
+ Hab ich ! Hab jede Menge hier stehen und bastel auch dran !

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
+ Hab ich zu 100 % 

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
+ Hab Handy,Kamera ganz egal

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
+ Ganz klar !

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
+ Klingt Gut !

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
+ Klingt noch besser! 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
 + Versteht sich für mich von selbst !

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
+ Ist ganz locker zu schaffen sein !

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
+ Find ich gut !

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Liebe PCGH Community, 

ich möchte mich hiermit zum Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921 bewerben.
Wie oben zu sehen besitze ich soweit alle Möglichkeiten diesen Test 
ordnungsgemäß durchzuführen!
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich in die Auswahl käme!

MFG dmx633


----------



## majorguns (20. April 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Lesertest des NZXT Guardian 921.

Ich denke das ich geeignet bin den Test durchzuführen, da ein eventueller Artikel von mir ganz sicher ausführlich und keines Wegs lieblos ausfällt.
Ich bin in der Lage gute Fotos zu machen und auch an der "schönen Schreibe" fehlt es mir nicht, überzeugen könnt ihr euch ja ggf. hier überzeugen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/50944-kuehler-mod-lackieren-eines-noctua-kuehlerblockes.html
Einmal in einer Print Ausgabe veröffentlich zu werden würde mich natürlich noch mehr anspornen, das ich das Gehäuse während des Testzeitraums nicht verkaufen werde ist ja wohl selbstverständlich  Für den Test werde ich genügend Zeit finden können als Schüler ja nicht schwer 

So jetzt zum wichtigen Teil.....
In meinem Test werde ich besonderes Augenmerk auf die Verarbeitung, die Silent Tauglichkeit, der Verarbeitung und auch der Aufteilung des Gehäuse innerem achten, denn diese Dinge sind schließlich das wichtigste am Gehäuse. Die subjektive Bewertung werde ich vornehmlich dem Leser überlassen, denn über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, allerdings sollen viele Bilder den Leser selbst entscheiden lassen. 
Dieses Case werde ich in einen direkten Vergleich zu meinem Antec P182, einem Aero Cool Extreme Engine 3T und einem billig Gehäuse von Iunus stellen, durch die ganz verschiedenen Gehäusetypen soll ein Perfekter Vergleich am Rande entstehen, die Testkommponenten werden natürlich überall gleich sein. 

Nun zum formellen Teil.....
Ich bin mit allen Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden!!!

Ich bedanke mich schon mal dafür das ihr mich Auserwählen werdet 
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Do_0mi (20. April 2009)

*Bewerbung "NZXT Guardian 921"-Gehäuse*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

Ihre Verlosungsaktion der drei NZXT "Guardian 921"-Gehäuse hat mich sehr angesprochen, da ich mich bereits seit Jahren sehr für Gehäuse, Case Modding und Case Cons (Case Constructions) interessiere und mich freizeitmäßig auch gerne damit beschäftige.
Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen sammle ich durch viele Case-Modding-Projekte und -Umbauten meiner Gehäuse und Gehäuse meiner Freunde.
Eigentlich wäre ich am 25. und 26. April dieses Jahren auf der DCMM, jedoch fällt diese leider aus.
Um mich nicht die ganze Zeit über kaputte P4-(S. 775)-Mainboards zu ärgern, würde ich gerne eines Ihrer NZXT Gehäuse testen.
Bei Tests mit Gehäusen kommt es mir nicht nur auf die Stabilität, Kompaktheit oder Anzahl von Schächten oder Front-Anschlüssen an, sondern auch auf Case-Modding-Eigenschaften, wo man z.B. noch Plexiglas einsetzen kann oder noch die ein oder andere Kaltlichtkathode oder LED hinpasst.
Meine besonderen Vorlieben gelten der digitalen Fotografie. Seit Jahren fotografiere ich gerne mit meinen Casio S500 und S880 Digitalkameras Motive und ganz besonders gerne meine Katzen.
Obwohl ich Schüler einer 10. Realschul-Klasse in der Nähe von Hamburg bin, bin ich sicher, dass ich mehr als genug Zeit finden werde, um "DAS" Gehäuse ausführlich zu testen und eine Zusammenfassung zu schreiben.

Anbei möchte ich Ihnen noch einige Bilder meiner CaseMods und CaseCons zeigen: www.dariodomi.de (bitte nicht als Spam ansehen )

Ich hoffe, Ihr Interesse geweckt zu haben und würde mich über ein Gehäuse sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Dario D. Müller


----------



## TheHille (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

hiermit möchte ich mich auch gern für den Posten als "externer Tester" für dieses Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellen. Ich finde das toll, dass sich die PCGH-Redaktion sehr oft auch private Leute als Tester in Boot holt. Immerhin geht es ja genau darum: Was halten die Leser von den Produkten?

Dafür habe ich mich extra mal hier angemeldet (und natürlich auch wegen den anderen Artikeln hier im Forum). 

Seit vielen, vielen Jahren beschäftige ich mich sehr intensiv mit Computer-Hardware, meist nicht nur für mich, sondern für Bekannte und Freunde, die kleine Einkaufsempfehlungen brauchen. Darüber hinaus bin ich dann nach den Anschaffungen die ausführende Gewalt, damit auch alles funktioniert.

Ein Gehäuse ist ja meist ein unterschätztes Teil, obwohl es schon im Vorfeld stark die weiteren, vermeindlich wichtigeren Komponenten bestimmt.

Ich kenne mich vor allem in Sachen Gehäuse mit deren Größen, was-wie-wo-reingebaut werden kann, deren Vibrationen und den möglichen Air-Flow bei Luftkühlung aus. 
Hierzu habe ich seit einigen Jahren ein A+ XClio II als "Tuning-Case" in Betrieb. Im krassen Gegensatz hierzu kann ich noch mit einem Cosmos 1000 aufwarten. Ich kenne also den Unterschied zwischen Midi- und Big-Tower, Dämmung, Airflow, Entkopplung, etc.

Ich würde mich somit sehr freuen, wenn ich dieses Gehäuse von der PCGH aus auf Herz und Nieren testen dürfte.


Die* Teilnahmebedingungen *im Zeitraffer*:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
(CHECK)

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
(Kann ich, hab auch schon ab und an einen Testbericht verfasst)

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
(Gott beware!)

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
(CHECK)

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
(würde ich wagen zu behaupten, ja.)

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
(Kein Problem: Von Handy-Cam über SLR ist alles im Haus!)

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
(_[Würde ich eh behalten wollen]_)

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
(Kein Problem!)

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
(Danke!)

Viele Grüße!


TheHille


----------



## Mr-M4dn355 (21. April 2009)

Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass ich alle Voraussetzungen erfülle.
Im Detail würde ich dann natürlich Dinge wie die Verarbeitung, Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Platzangebot und Kühlleistung genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Was mich vielleicht noch besonders auszeichnet ist, dass ich hier sowohl eine Luft- als auch eine Wasserkühlung liegen habe und dadurch das Gehäuse sowohl für die Eignung für das Eine als auch das Andere testen kann.
Um die Kühlleistung noch etwas besser beurteilen zu können würde ich auch nicht nur mit den bereits voreingebauten Lüftern testen sondern diese auch für einen weiteren Test mit den Nanoxia Lüftern austauschen um besser vergleichbare Werte zu erzielen.
Im Moment besitze ich das sehr beliebte und verbreitete Gehäuse Antec Ninehundred mit dem ich das Guardian 921 dann natürlich vergleichen kann.
(Den Großteil der restlichen Hardware findet ihr in der Signatur)

Ich hoffe dass es vielleicht mit uns klappt und wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück

MfG Mr M4DneS$


----------



## Wundonkor (21. April 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo liebe Redaktion![/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Auch ich möchte mich  als Tester bewerben und die Erfahrungen, die ich mit diesem Gehäuse machen werde, in einem gegliederten, unter Verwendung von guten und vielen Fotos, Bericht darstellen.
Im vorherein habe ich mir schon mal überlegt, dass ich das Gehäuse in einem Kompatibilätstest unter Verwendung von  langen Grafikkarten und hohen CPU-Kühlern prüfen  und die Kühlleistung mit Hilfe von mehreren Festplatten messen werde.

Ich beschäftige mich viel mit Gehäusen und Casecons, wodurch ich die Punkte , die ein gutes Case auszeichnet, kenne; selber habe ich schon einige Gehäuse  unter Verwendung der selben Hardware gehabt und kann dadurch beurteilen ob es diverse Knackpunkte erfüllt und ob es eine bessere Leistung erzielt.

Insbesondere lege ich viel Wert auf eine gute Verarbeitung und da mein Onkel selbst mit Metallen arbeitet, kann ich so auch eine Fachmeinung einholen.
Auch werde ich mein Augenmerk darauf legen, dass man mit geringen Badarf an Werkzeug Komponenten wechseln kann, sprich Mainboardschlitten, Festplattenkäfig, etc.
Ebenfalls werde ich schauen, ob es ein Kabelmanagment gibt, das Gehäuse starke Vibration in Verbindung mit schnelldrehenden Lüftern hat und ob man es leicht reinigen kann.

[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Neben meiner Erfahrung ist meine Schreibstil und mein Sprachniveau im Bemessen eurer Anforderungen,  im Falle eines Tests werde ich mich stets um Verständlichkeit bemühen und versuchen einen gewissen witzigen Bericht zu liefern, da soeiner wesentlich leichter zu lesen ist.


Abschließend möchte ich erwähnen, dass mir das  Schreiben für PCGHX Spaß macht und mein Grund der Bewerbung nicht das Gehäuse ist.
Sofern es meine Mittel erlauben, werde ich jedem Wunsch der Community nachgehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Wundonkor
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## fazi87 (21. April 2009)

*Technisch begeisterter Wiener sucht Gehäuse für harte Prüfung auf Herz & Nieren und längere Bindung!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,


ich erfülle die gewünschten Anforderungen und erkläre mich mit den angegebenen
Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden.

Gerne könnt ihr euch von meinem Schreibstil ein Bild verschaffen:

[ Info-Thread ] Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse

Digitale Fotografie ist eines meiner Hobbys. Ich lebe es meist im Ausland bei
Naturaufnahmen oder Fotografie von Bauwerken aus.
Aber auch mit Makro- und Detailaufnahmen komme ich sehr gut zurecht.

Das Gehäuse würde betreffend der Höhe in mein Tisch-PC-Fach passen.
Wäre dies nicht der Fall gewesen, hätte ich mich unter Garantie nicht beworben.

PC-Konfiguration, die in dem Gehäuse eingebaut und getestet werden könnte:

- Asus P6T SE
- Intel Core i7 920
- Geforce GTX 260
- 6GB-Tripple-Channel-RAM
- Markennetzteil (BeQuiet, Enermax)
- Noctua NH-U12P
- Samsung SpinPoint F1 640

Auf Verlangen baue ich auch mein altes System (C2D E6750 + Gf 8800GTS640) ein.

Auch bin ich bereit, dass Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen, möglicherweise
auch mechanisch weiter zu behandeln (Bohrungen, Lack, etc).
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen bringe ich mit. In meiner Jugend (15-21 J.) habe ich für
mich selbst 4 PCs zusammengestellt, für Freunde mittlerweile auch 12 PCs mitsamt
Gehäuse versteht sich.
Weiters kann ich auf meine technische Ausbildung (HTL … Höhere technische
Lehranstalt) verweisen. Schlussendlich bin ich begeisterter PCGH-Leser, da diese
Zeitschrift detailliertes Fachwissen, aber auch Grundlagen für Einsteiger und
Fortgeschrittene gleichermaßen einfach und verständlich aufbereitet und eine ideale
Quelle für technisches Wissen bezgl. PC-Hardware (inkl. Gehäuse) darstellt.

Der Fairness halber erwähne ich noch kurz, dass ich in Wien (Österreich) wohne
und daher möglicherweise höhere Versandkosten auftreten würden.

Herzlichst
Fabian Z.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. April 2009)

Das ist doch mal wieder was. 
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest, da ich damit ein Jugendhilfeprojekt mit verhaltensauffälligen Jugendlichen machen könnte.

Ich würde das Gehäuse gegen mein voll mit Lüftern bestücktes Coolermaster CS 690, einen "alten" Thermaltake Xaser3 mit 7 Lüftern und ein Sagitta Lux II von Tacens mit 4 120er Lüftern antreten lassen.

Als Testsystem käme ein Phenom II X4 940 BE@3,3GHz und im Zusammenspiel mit einem Triple Crossfire-System aus ATI HD 3870/3870X2 für genügend Abwärme zum Einsatz auf MSI K9A2 Platinum und natürlich ein Raid-System aus 2 160 GB Sata-Platten. Der geplante CPU-Kühler wäre ein EKL-Alpenföhn GG Blue Edition, der in so manchem Case keinen Platz findet.
Ordentliche Schreibweise und anständige Digi-Cam sind vorhanden.
Und ich akzeptiere natürlich die Teilnahmebedingungen.
Geplante Tests:
Kompatibilität, Lautstärke, Verarbeitung, Platzangebot, Temperatur und natürlich, rein Subjektiv, Lieferumfang, Verpackung und persönlicher Eindruck.
Ausserdem passt das Blau sehr gut zu meiner Reclusa/Habu-Kombo, die auch blau beleuchtet ist.

Viel Spass bei der Testerauswahl.


----------



## Witcher (24. April 2009)

Hallo PCGHX Redaktion,
ich möchte mich hiermit zum Lesertest für das NZXT Guardian 921 bewerben. Zum testen hätte ich mehrere Komponenten z.b ein Micro ATX Mainboard und ein normales ATX Board. Für den Test würde ich natürlich meine anderen Gehäuse mit herannziehen. Als Digi Cam hätte ich eine  Kodak mit 6,2 MP also ist auch für gute Bilder gesorgt.

Mfg
Max


----------



## Genim2008 (25. April 2009)

Guten Tag!

Ich wollte mich nun auch mal für einen Lesertest bewerben.
Dieser Lesertest kommt mir sehr gelegen, da mir das eigentlich super durchdachte Gehäuse "Coolermaster 690" etwas zu langweilig wird. Das NZXT sieht echt klasse aus.
Aber da man ja bekanntlich über Geschmack streiten kann, kommt es bei meinen Test vor allem um Kompatibilität, Verarbeitung, Luftdurchsatz, Temperaturen, durchdachte Struktur und den Ein-/Ausbau aller Computerkomponenten an. In meinem Test würde ich diese Aspekte gründlich überprüfen und mit Bildern unterstrichen.
Natürlich würde ich auch eine subjektive Beurteilung meinerseits und ein Persönliches Resümee schreiben.
Die im Startpost aufgeführten Bedingungen erfülle ich und stimme ihnen zu.
Wie schon oben erwähnt, hätte ich das Coolermaster 690 zum Vergleich vieler Tests wie Temperaturen und den Ein- und Ausbau von z.B. Festplatten/CPU-Kühler und Mainboard. Ein weiterer Aspekt wären z.B die Vibrationen, welche beim CM 690 leider nicht entkoppelt werden. Was aber für viele Silent-Fans sehr wichtig ist.

gruß Genim


----------



## Akkuschrauber (25. April 2009)

So, ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für diesen Lesertest.

Ich meine, dass ich in der Lage bin einen ordentlichen Testbericht zu verfassen, eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich ebenfalls. 
Desweiteren bin ich in der Lage gute digitale Bilder zu machen (Bitte nicht die Bilder aus meinen Alben beachten, ich habe mir mittlerweile eine neue Kamera zugelegt, die wesentlich bessere Bilder macht!!).
Ich weiß worauf es bei Gehäusen ankommt und würde dieses auch auf einen für mich sehr wichtigen Punkt, und zwar die Lautstärke, testen. Hierfür stehen mir diverse Lüfter von sehr leise bis Fön und einige Festplatten (unteranderem eine akteulle Samsung und eine das totale Gegenteil dastellende IBM Quantum Fireball CX zur Verfügung. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich für diesen Lesertest ausgewählt werden würde.

Grüße
Akkuschrauber


----------



## zipmar (26. April 2009)

Hallo *PCGH-Team* und *Community!

*Ich bewerbe mich für den Test des NZXT Guardian 921 und würde mich freuen es testen zu können. Ich behaubte eine gute Schreibe zu haben und auch begabt genug um Foto's zu ertsellen. Der Rest der Vorraussetzungen sollten auch nicht das Problem sein.
Für den Test habe ich sogar neue Komponenten für einen Gamer-PC auf AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE liegen. Dazu bin ich versucht noch eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen. Was sehr interressant ist, da die meisten Gehäuse damit sehr umständlich zu bestücken sind.

Ich würde mich freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

Viele Grüße
zipmar


----------



## CheGuarana (26. April 2009)

So,
nun folgt mal meine Bewerbung:
Im großen ganzen erfülle ich alle von euch vorgegebenen Anforderungen.
Mein eigenes Gehäuse ist ein Aspire X-Cruiser BK.
Im Wohnzimmer habe ich ein Thermaltake Mozart stehen, mit Gehäusen habe ich langjährige Erfahrung.
Im Lesertest würde ich folgende Hardware in das Gehäuse einbauen:
-Gigabyte GA-MA-790X-DS4, bestückt mit A-DATA Vitesta extreme und Phenom II 940 gekühlt durch Xigmatek S-1283
-msi HD 3870X2
-1TB WD Caviar Black
-Tagan Pipe Rock BZ 700
-Die orange beleuchteten Lüfter, aus dem PCGH-Caseking Komplett-PC Aufrüstkit, aus dem auch der CPU-Kühler ist.
-Einige blau beleuchtete Lüfter aus meinem alten Gehäuse
-Und zuguterletzt ein Aerocool 140mm Fan Streamliner - blue ebenfalls von Caseking.

Zum Fotos machen würde ich meine Digitale-Spiegelreflexkamera Canon EOS 450D nutzen, da ich hobbymäßig Professionelle Bilder mache.

Ich habe eine gute Schreibe, da ich persönlich ebenfalls HowTo´s und Testberichte für diverse Wiki´s schreibe.(u.a. im CoFo Wiki)

Das Gehäuse würde ich allerdings nach Test ect. zurückgeben oder für den guten Zweck spenden da meines völlig genügt.

Bitte lasst euch nicht von meiner Beitragszahl iritieren, ich hab mich hier erst neu Angemeldet bin jedoch schon seit langem PCGH-Extended Abonement.
Ausserdem binich im CoFo aktiv, dort habe ich beachtlich mehr Beiträge.

Mein Computerwissen in der Kategorie Hardware ist sehr gut, ich baue ebenfalls für Freunde und bekannte Rechner zusammen bzw. repariere alte Rechner.

EDIT: Obwohl die Bewerbung etwas spät kam, hoffe ich das sie noch berücksichtigt wird.
Und: Alles Foto-Relevante, ist mal mit link versehen! 

Liebe Grüße!
                       Toxy.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. April 2009)

*Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich um denn Lesertest NZXT Guardian 921*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
= Logisch

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
= Das ist wohl das mindeste 

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
= Das ist euer gutes Recht

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen.
= Hab ich

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
= Sowieso

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
= Panasonic Lumix DMC TZ1

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
= Viel Spaß dabei

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
= Freue mich schon auf die PN…

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht.
= Sehr schön!

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
= Logisch

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 3 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
= Die Deadline ist einzuhalten

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
= Danke

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
= Schön!

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
= Na das hoffe ich doch!


----------



## madace (26. April 2009)

Leider habe ich grad keine Hardware übrig die ich verbauen könnte, sonst würde ich das Gehäuse gerne testen.


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2009)

Guten Abend,

Hier mit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest des Computergehäuses NZXT Guardian 921 bewerben, da ich ein begeisterter Modder und Hardwarebastler bin und mich deshalb sehr viel mit Gehäusen beschäftige, das sie das Grundgerüst für Modding- und Hardwarebasteleien jeglicher Art darstellen und mein jetziges Thermaltake Soprano schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Natürlich werde ich mich nicht nur der Optik meine Aufmerksamkeit schenken, sonder auch dem Layout des Gehäuse sowie der Stabilität.
Beim Layout werde ich vor allem testen, ob moderne GPUs und CPU-Kühler ihren Platz finden.
Zum Einsatz wird als GPU eine Geforce 8800GTX von XFX kommen, sowie als CPU-Kühler ein Xigmatek Achilles S-1248.
Natürlich spielt auch die Anordnung des Netzteiles oder der Laufwerke eine nicht unwichtige Rolle, darauf werde ich auch eingehen.
Des weiteren werde ich mich mit dem Thema Kabelmanagement befassen, da dies an manchen Gehäusen ja der Knackpunkt ist.
Ebenso wenig werde ich natürlich die Kühlung außen vorlassen, die bei moderner Hardware schließlich benötig wird.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere und erfülle ich alle.
Besonders freue ich mich über das Testen an sich, eine Fotostrecke zu erstellen was kein Problem darstellen sollte, da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Hobbyfotograf bin, und das wichtigste natürlich einen guten und interessanten Artikel zu verfassen.

Die Bilder tragen natürlich sehr zu einem guten Artikel bei.

Mit besten Grüßen
Jarafi


----------



## L0cke (28. April 2009)

Hi, hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest eines  NZXT Guardian 921 Cases bewerben, nach besten Gewissen kann ich sagen das ich alle die von PCGH gestellten Kriterien erfülle,eine Fülle an verschiedener Hardware ist auch vorhanden. 
Ich habe auch schon ein Review geschrieben, ihr könnt es euch ja mal anschauen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...tar-der-kleine-schwarze-nager.html#post662403

mfg L0cke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. April 2009)

So, Bewerbungsphase beendet. More to come.


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (30. April 2009)

Wurden die Gewinner schon benachrichtigt? und wer ist es nun ?


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2009)

Geduld... wir erfahren es noch früh genug


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (30. April 2009)

man o man , ich würde mich echt fast zu tode freuen wenn ich es sein darf, das wäre genial,*freu*


----------



## Steffen (2. Mai 2009)

Würde mich auch extrem freuen wenn ich am dem Lesertest teilnehmen dürfte. Bilder sind das kleinste Problem. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen hab ich schon viel gesammelt. Hatte schon einige in meinen Händen (LianLi, MurderMod, Chieftec usw.).  Auch wenn die Bewerbung kurz ist, so hoffe ich dennoch das sie aussagekräftig genug ist. In der Kürze liegt die Würze


----------



## Fighter3 (2. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, Bewerbungsphase beendet. More to come.



Ich denke du kommst ein bisschen zu spät...


----------



## Steffen (2. Mai 2009)

Ach verdammt. Naja macht nix


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (2. Mai 2009)

kann kaum bis montag warten, würd so gern auch mal testen.


----------



## Fighter3 (2. Mai 2009)

catch-me-if-you-can schrieb:


> kann kaum bis montag warten, würd so gern auch mal testen.




warum bis montag?? Wird dann bekanntgegeben wer testen darf??


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (2. Mai 2009)

Schätz ich mal, da die Redakteure ja heute und morgen nicht arbeiten, vll. gibt einer es ja auch von zuhause bekannt, ich bin auf jeden Fall derbst gespannt.


----------



## Do_0mi (3. Mai 2009)

kann es kaum noch erwarten...


----------



## Fighter3 (4. Mai 2009)

> - Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details



Ich glaube, wenn du es wärst hättest du es schon erfahren


----------



## Wundonkor (4. Mai 2009)

Ja hallo wollte auch mal nachfragen wers jetzt geworden ist und testen darf, würde mich echt wahnsinnig freuen, wenns ich wäre


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Mai 2009)

Warum, macht ihr eigentlich alle soeinen Druck?
Seht dem doch mal ganz gelassen entgegen, irgendwer wird´s schon werden.


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (4. Mai 2009)

Wenns jemand schon ist, bitte mal schriben,  dann weiß ich ob ich noch Chancen hab oder nicht.


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Mai 2009)

Chillt mal!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bitte um etwas Geduld. Die Gewinner sollten bald ermittelt sein. Ein Tässchen Tee noch, dann sollte es so weit sein


----------



## Wundonkor (12. Mai 2009)

hi steht jetzt scho fest wers is?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Mai 2009)

Gewonnen haben:

- klefreak
- nobbi77
- caine2011

Die Gewinner wurden bereits benachrichtigt.


----------



## klefreak (12. Mai 2009)

wow, Gratulation an die beiden anderen Gewinner !!

ich freue mich schon auf die Testarbeit..

mfg KLemens

@Thilo  was hat es mit der Maus auf sich, welche in der PM beschrieben wurde??


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!!

Vllt. klappts für mich ja nächstesmal...


----------



## KaIlAbAm (12. Mai 2009)

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Tests.
Wenn sie gut ausfallen hol ich mir vielleicht auch so eins.
Naja herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Sieger!


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (12. Mai 2009)

herzlichen Glückwunsch, hätt zwar auch gerne getest, aber es werden weiter Tests kommen und ich werde mich wieder bewerben ...


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe auch in zukunft die hoffnung nicht auf!

Viel Spaß den gewinnern!


----------



## caine2011 (12. Mai 2009)

jo hurra thx an alle "glückwünscher"

@klefreak: das mit der maus? na hast du dir das case nicht angesehen? also ich finde es schnuckelig


----------



## klefreak (12. Mai 2009)

@all

macht weiter mit, auch euch wird das glück hold sein !

@caine2011

ja schnuckelig ist das case, mal schauen wie die Maus dann in der Realität überzeugen kann


----------



## caine2011 (12. Mai 2009)

und gerade jetzt ist mein sli sys nicht einsatzfähig - verdammt, da muss zum testen das x-fire sys reichen, na mal sehen vlt. kauf ich mir noch neue karten


und natürlich herzlichen glückwunsch an die anderen glücklichen


----------



## madace (13. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch.
Ich warte auf den Test des kommenden neuen Chieftec-Gehäuses, dann bewerb ich mich auch.


----------



## Wundonkor (13. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch vll klappts ja für mich beim nächsten mal


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Mai 2009)

Besten Dank!
Gerne will ich eure Anregungen zum Test auch bearbeiten, also, wenn euch etwas besonders interessiert, raus damit


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Januar 2010)

So, ich will auch mitmachen...
Ich stimme jedem Punkt zu(Kann auch Fotos machen)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

^^Ich will dir ja nicht die Hofffnung nehmen ,....aber hast du mal aufs Datum dieses Threads geschaut.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ich will dir ja nicht die Hofffnung nehmen ,....aber hast du mal aufs Datum dieses Threads geschaut.


Oh, thx!
Der Threat war nicht geschlossen...
@mod: Bei Bedarf bitte löschen...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

Komisch, das hier kein Admin schon geschlossen hatte  Dann werd ich mal closen, bevor hier noch mehr Bewerbungen kommen ^^


----------

